# pit boss start up over shoot



## smokerjim (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm pretty new to the pellet grill world, I have a pitboss 1000, my question is when I start it on the smoke selection then turn the dial up it over shoots temp by 100 degrees or more and seems to take forever to fall back to the temp I want. just wondering if this is normal or am I doing something wrong.  thanks   jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I'm pretty new to the pellet grill world, I have a pitboss 1000, my question is when I start it on the smoke selection then turn the dial up it over shoots temp by 100 degrees or more and seems to take forever to fall back to the temp I want. just wondering if this is normal or am I doing something wrong.  thanks   jim




I don't know anything about Pellet Poopers, but I know how I fix that on my MES:
If I know my MES will overshoot to 270° when I set it at 230°, I'll just set it for 200°, and when it stops coasting at about 235°, I'll sneak the setting up to 230°.
That stops the big overshoots at the peaks & at the valleys.

Bear


----------



## radio (Sep 18, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I'm pretty new to the pellet grill world, I have a pitboss 1000, my question is when I start it on the smoke selection then turn the dial up it over shoots temp by 100 degrees or more and seems to take forever to fall back to the temp I want. just wondering if this is normal or am I doing something wrong.  thanks   jim




contact their customer service as they deal with every issue imaginable on a daily basis and are best equipped to provide answers for you.  Could be a control board or temp sensor issue and handled under your warranty


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know anything about Pellet Poopers, but I know how I fix that on my MES:
> If I know my MES will overshoot to 270° when I set it at 230°, I'll just set it for 200°, and when it stops coasting at about 235°, I'll sneak the setting up to 230°.
> That stops the big overshoots at the peaks & at the valleys.
> 
> Bear


yeah I never had much a problem with my mes 30, but maybe i'll try your trick with the pellet smoker, this only happens on start up after that the temps hold steady


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 18, 2019)

radio said:


> contact their customer service as they deal with every issue imaginable on a daily basis and are best equipped to provide answers for you.  Could be a control board or temp sensor issue and handled under your warranty


ok, i just wanted to see if this is normal or not before i get aggravated on the phone, which usually happens when talking with some of these companies, not sure how pitboss reps are yet. but i might find out.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 18, 2019)

Another vote for a call to customer service.  I've never had that problem with my Rec Tec.  I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## sweetride95 (Sep 18, 2019)

I would assume the grill is fine, it just takes 20-30 minutes to stabilize in it temps.
When you call on more heat, the controller may be going 100% duty cycle to make up the difference. When the grill probe finally reaches temp, there likely was way too many pellets called on, and it simply overshoots temp. It's probably worse so on a cold grill. A PID controller is tuned to calculate temp deviation and constantly adjusts auger on-time to meet temp demands. Even a PID controller/grill setup takes 20 minutes or so to settle into temp.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 18, 2019)

thanks guys, next time I start it I will have to time everything, it seems way longer then 20 minutes to settle in i'll also try what bear said and lower the temp when it starts climbing and then a call to pitboss.


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 18, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I'm pretty new to the pellet grill world, I have a pitboss 1000, my question is when I start it on the smoke selection then turn the dial up it over shoots temp by 100 degrees or more and seems to take forever to fall back to the temp I want. just wondering if this is normal or am I doing something wrong.  thanks   jim



SmokerJim, here’s a good read for you to help You get started with your PB...  
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pit-boss-820-issues.279287/
Good luck..  I know once You get it all figured out, you’ll enjoy your grill very much.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 18, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> SmokerJim, here’s a good read for you to help You get started with your PB...
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pit-boss-820-issues.279287/
> Good luck..  I know once You get it all figured out, you’ll enjoy your grill very much.
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


ok thanks, I read through it but mine doesn't have the p setting, i'll have to read the manual again and try it again, this is only on the start up i'm getting the over shoot, other then that temps might swing 5-10 degrees sometimes not even that, I still like this thing it just takes longer to settle temp down then I thought it would.


----------



## Little-m (Sep 18, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> ok thanks, I read through it but mine doesn't have the p setting, i'll have to read the manual again and try it again, this is only on the start up i'm getting the over shoot, other then that temps might swing 5-10 degrees sometimes not even that, I still like this thing it just takes longer to settle temp down then I thought it would.



Yup.  Usually what I do when the temp peaks and I am close to adding the meat, I just hold the door open for a minute to let the hot air escape.  Then come back in a few and throw the food in.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 18, 2019)

All the metal is cold and will take a bit to even out, 30 minutes is usually plenty of time while I prep stuff, got 2 butts on there now and 4 more to do tomorrow nite. I cut them in 1/2 trying to make sure I got time to finish and pull before work . might wait and pull the tomorrow nite instead of the morning.


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 18, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> ok thanks, I read through it but mine doesn't have the p setting, i'll have to read the manual again and try it again, this is only on the start up i'm getting the over shoot, other then that temps might swing 5-10 degrees sometimes not even that, I still like this thing it just takes longer to settle temp down then I thought it would.



SmokerJim, which PB Pellet Grill do you have??  Most have P-Settings...  
During the preheating process of going from Smoke mode up to 350* degrees, it’s normal that your grill will over shoot a bit and then come back and settle at 350* degrees.  After 15-20 mins and your grills temp is holding steady at 350* degrees, then you’re ok to set your grill to your desired temp.  For Me, during the Summer months, I’ll preheat at 300* degrees for 15-20 mins, but no lower then 300*... and during the Fall and Winter months, I’ll preheat at 350* degrees for 20-30 mins to help allow my grills temp to settle in at 350*.   Preheating is so important for the PitBoss Grills, but doing so will help cut down on having temp swing issues especially during the cold seasons.  To have temp swings of 5*-10* degrees that You’re having is very good too.  It sounds like You have a rock solid grill.  Good luck and enjoy.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> ok thanks, I read through it but mine doesn't have the p setting, i'll have to read the manual again and try it again, this is only on the start up i'm getting the over shoot, other then that temps might swing 5-10 degrees sometimes not even that, I still like this thing it just takes longer to settle temp down then I thought it would.




Yup--Only on the start-up:
I like to call it "Momentum" with my MES. In other words, after a long run from "Off" to a setting like 250°, it builds up a Momentum, and even though the Heating element shuts off the built up heat keeps coasting upward for awhile, maybe even 50° or 60°.
Then it will turn around and begin to drop in temp, and keep dropping right past the setting of 250°, and even though the heating element comes on, it takes it awhile for the downward momentum to stop & turn around again, maybe even 40°. And each time it turns around it overshoots a little less. That's why my method I described above works so good. It cuts down the long runs & the "Momentum" early in the process.

I also explain it right here:
*Avoid Temp Swings in MES*


Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 19, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup--Only on the start-up:
> I like to call it "Momentum" with my MES. In other words, after a long run from "Off" to a setting like 250°, it builds up a Momentum, and even though the Heating element shuts off the built up heat keeps coasting upward for awhile, maybe even 50° or 60°.
> Then it will turn around and begin to drop in temp, and keep dropping right past the setting of 250°, and even though the heating element comes on, it takes it awhile for the downward momentum to stop & turn around again, maybe even 40°. And each time it turns around it overshoots a little less. That's why my method I described above works so good. It cuts down the long runs & the "Momentum" early in the process.
> 
> ...


thanks bear, i'm going to use it tomorrow after work, i'll try your method and let you know how I make out, unfortunately today I got to do the grass thing.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 19, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> SmokerJim, which PB Pellet Grill do you have??  Most have P-Settings...
> During the preheating process of going from Smoke mode up to 350* degrees, it’s normal that your grill will over shoot a bit and then come back and settle at 350* degrees.  After 15-20 mins and your grills temp is holding steady at 350* degrees, then you’re ok to set your grill to your desired temp.  For Me, during the Summer months, I’ll preheat at 300* degrees for 15-20 mins, but no lower then 300*... and during the Fall and Winter months, I’ll preheat at 350* degrees for 20-30 mins to help allow my grills temp to settle in at 350*.   Preheating is so important for the PitBoss Grills, but doing so will help cut down on having temp swing issues especially during the cold seasons.  To have temp swings of 5*-10* degrees that You’re having is very good too.  It sounds like You have a rock solid grill.  Good luck and enjoy.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


I have the pb1000t2, yeah i'm not worried about the little temp swings that's nothing, it's on the start up, I start it on the smoke setting, then lets say I put it at 300 it will shoot up to over 400-450degrees, and probably takes an hour to come back down, this just doesn't seem normal to me, but maybe it is, tomorrow i'm going to take notes when I start it so I can get the exact temps and time frame. thanks


----------



## sandyut (Sep 19, 2019)

RCAlan has the right idea - if its hot where you are OR your unit is in direct sun and its warm,  you may need to adjust the minimum auger setting, P setting or what ever your brand calls it.  that normally is all it takes and it should be very easy.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 19, 2019)

open the door to drop the temps quicker, im slow loading and putting probes in so having it still higher may off set my loading times. it all works out well in the end


----------



## sandyut (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks like pitboss calls it P- Setting.  Its th pause between auger turns  Different model, but page 14


----------



## mike243 (Sep 19, 2019)

There's the problem, they been changing stuff up and no 2 makes even though they are same size has the same control in it , or software/program . not sure which is the best but mine works well, somebody has 1 that P setting can be adjusted in any temp I think, that sounds more versatile than mine imo


----------



## sandyut (Sep 20, 2019)

Rec Tec explained that at the lowest setting the auger is the only way to control the temp if it runs too hot or too cold and above that the controller is able to manage the temp control   That may be slightly over simplified but it was a phone call a while ago


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 20, 2019)

I keep my smoker in the barn so there is no sun on it, temps today low 70's. so this is what I did.    3:25 start up on smoke setting(180 degrees)  3:30 closed lid.  3:33 207 degrees.  3:35 242 degrees   3:37 topped out at 257   set temp to 225.  3:40- 267 degrees.   3:50 260 degrees.   set at 250  3:55 271 degrees  opened lid put dish of stuffed piggies in.  temp dropped to 239  4:00 temp up to 278  4:10  temp at 265   4:30 temp at 274. it's 5:00 now and just went to check it still running at 274. I think I need to make a phone call.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 20, 2019)

I should of added that I usually start up as the manual says, start  smoker on the smoke setting once pellets are burning set to 350. the temps would shoot up to 450-470 before topping out.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 20, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I keep my smoker in the barn so there is no sun on it, temps today low 70's. so this is what I did.    3:25 start up on smoke setting(*180 degrees*)  3:30 closed lid.  3:33 207 degrees.  3:35 242 degrees   3:37 *topped out at 257* *set temp to 225*. * 3:40- 267 degrees.   3:50 260 degrees.* *set at 250 * *3:55 271 degrees  *opened lid put dish of stuffed piggies in.  *temp dropped to 239*  4:00 temp up to 278  4:10  temp at 265   4:30 temp at 274. it's 5:00 now and just went to check it still running at 274. I think I need to make a phone call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phone call?  I'd take it right back to where I bought it from and demand my money back.

You set it at 180° and it climbs all the way  up to 257°.

You set it at 250° and an hour later it's running at 274°?

What's the point in it having a temperature setting on it at all if it's not going to run anywhere near the set temperature?



> I should of added that I usually start up as the manual says, start smoker on the smoke setting once pellets are burning set to 350. the temps would shoot up to 450-470 before topping out.



Sheesh.  If this is abnormal for this smoker, it's bad.

If it's "normal" for this smoker, well then it's arguably worse.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 20, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Phone call?  I'd take it right back to where I bought it from and demand my money back.
> 
> You set it at 180° and it climbs all the way  up to 257°.
> 
> ...


yeah I emailed them, plus I will call.  will keep you all updated


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 20, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I should of added that I usually start up as the manual says, start  smoker on the smoke setting once pellets are burning set to 350. the temps would shoot up to 450-470 before topping out.



I would start your grill as the manual states...  After the smoke has settled, go from Smoke mode to 300* degrees and let your grill run at that temp for 15-20 mins...  If the temp shoots up a bit, that’s normal...  If you notice the temp going pass 350* degrees, open the lid for a min or two to allow the temp to drop back down to 300* degrees and let it settle their.  Opening the lid is a quick way to get your grills temp to drop.  I’ve posted from past experiences that it’s never wise to take shortcuts in the preheating of PB pellet grills.  Give what I said above a try for your start up procedures..  Go from Smoke up to 300* degrees for 15-20 mins and let your grills temp settle and run stable at 300* degrees.  If the temp shoots past 350*, open the lid and let your grills temp drop down to 300*.  If it continues to shoot up past your set point, then I would reach out to PitBoss Customer Service for assistance.  Here’s a good read to from Pit Boss also...
https://pitboss-grills.com/maintaining-temperature-control-on-pellet-grill

I hope the info helps and good luck.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 21, 2019)

ok thanks


----------



## JWFokker (Sep 21, 2019)

That's pretty normal, especially with the "dumb" style controllers the Pit Boss cookers use. The problem is that it pushes pellets at a set rate (reference P Setting chart), and when the cooker is just warming up too many pellets end up in the burn pot before the fire is burning well. Then the pile of pellets takes off. That's where the overshoot comes from.


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 21, 2019)

That’s not the problem...  The PB1000t2 doesn’t have P-Settings...  And the PB grills with P-settings can be easily adjusted while on Smoke mode to prevent what you just described.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2019)

just updating everyone, talked with pitboss the other day, they mentioned about opening the lid (like you guys mentioned here) to let some of the start up heat out, let it settle to around 180 before adjusting temps, raise up the chimney cap this will hold heat in, since the smokers in the barn I just took the cap right off, so today i'm doing a ham, started it on the smoke setting(180) topped out at 218 degrees, opened lid for a few minutes, temp dropped to 165 closed lid temp raised to 195,  took about 35 minute to settle in around 180, I can live with that. I will raise temp to 300 later on to see what happens. but right now every thing seems ok. thanks everyone.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2019)

ok I spoke to soon, I bumped it up to 200 about 1 1/2 hours ago, now it's holding steady at 235-240, so I called pitboss and they tell me that's normal (20-40 degree) difference. I told them this isn't normal, now they tell me to take the heat defuser out and that should help, does this sound right to you guys, sure sounds like pitboss don't like to be bothered!!  thanks


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 25, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> ok I spoke to soon, I bumped it up to 200 about 1 1/2 hours ago, now it's holding steady at 235-240, so I called pitboss and they tell me that's normal (20-40 degree) difference. I told them this isn't normal, now they tell me to take the heat defuser out and that should help, does this sound right to you guys, sure sounds like pitboss don't like to be bothered!!  thanks



Your Pitboss does not have a PID controller.

Out of curiosity, I have to ask.  How tight do you  expect your temps to run without a PID controller in your Pitboss?

20-40 degrees is about right considering the grill that you have.

A lot of people are going to tell you that this is of no consequence.

However only you and you alone can say whether or not you are comfortable with temperature variations of such a significant degree from your set point.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Your Pitboss does not have a PID controller.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I have to ask.  How tight do you  expect your temps to run without a PID controller in your Pitboss?
> 
> ...


I would think they would run a little closer to set point, 1-20 degrees I can see, but 30-40 even more the higher set point I go, and that's the stock thermometers, I have the inkbird at grill level and that reading 261 right now.maybe i'm expecting to much! I have a mes 30 which runs a 5-10 degree temp swing which is more like it.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 25, 2019)

For a pellet grill at the price point of the grill you’re testing and describing in your prior posts, there is no doubt in my mind that you’re asking/expecting too much.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2019)

consistency is fine it doesn't swing much at all maybe a couple degrees, the problem is it runs consistently much hotter then set point. thanks for your suggestions though.


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 25, 2019)

To have temp swings of 20*-40* degrees is normal, your grill is just cycling...  I posted a link for You earlier that explains all that in this thread.  Cycling means your grill is adding more pellets to the fire pot and when this happens, the temp will go up and then back down.  More smoke is produce when this happens as well which is an added benefit.   Also, your grill is designed to allow for direct searing and low and slow bbqing at the same time.  The heat diffuser in your PB doesn’t sit on top and covers the Fire Pot like most other brands do.  The Flame Broiler and the Flame Broiler Slider in your PB is also acting as the heat diffuser in your PB.   Remember to always have the Slider in the closed position while bbqing.  Your PB will always have some temp swings, that’s by design and completely normal for your Non PID Controller Pellet Grill.  If You want a little more temp control, then you would have to buy a heat diffuser that covers the fire pot...  https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/oem-replacment-heat-diffuser-heavy-duty-10-gauge/.   but in going that route, your direct searing capabilities will be limited.  Your grill is “Not broken” and the 20*-40* temp swings is by design and your grill will still produce great bbq and added smoke.   You’re not going to burn your food with 20*-40* degree temp swings.  Now if You can’t or don’t want to bbq that way, then perhaps investing/buying a PID Controller for your grill would be your next option or buying a heat diffuser that actually covers the fire pot...  There is a learning curve with each brand of Pellet Grill...  Your grill has a 5 year warranty as well.  I would say, don’t give up on Your grill, but at the end of the day that choice is up to you.  Good luck. 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2019)

ok thanks, maybe i'm misunderstanding what your calling the temp swings,  what i'm saying and you probably get it, is that the temp overrides the set point by 20-40 sometimes more and basically stays there,say I set it at 200 it goes to 240 and stay there, if I set it at 250 it might go to 290-300 and stay there.  it doesn't swing. it holds steady, just way over the set point. if this is normal for this grill i'll work with it, or look into adjusting it somehow like you mentioned. if i'm misunderstanding you please excuse me.  thanks


----------



## bregent (Sep 25, 2019)

Yeah, it's important that we all use the same terminology. You are talking about a temperature offset, not a swing. "Dumb" controllers like those used in that model and several other brands usually do reasonably well at maintaining correct temp. But they use a very simple algorithm that switches between 2 auger duty cycles depending on whether the grill is above or below setpoint, so the can't always accommodate all conditions like a PID, or other more sophisticated algorithms. Simply changing pellets may cause it to behave differently.  What many folks do in this case is simply adjust the temp setting until they get the actual temp they want.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2019)

bregent said:


> Simply changing pellets may cause it to behave differently.


yeah now that you said that, that's seems to be when the problem started, when I changed from pitboss bbq. pellets to hickory, the first couple times I used it they're were no problems with temps, i'll have to get a bag of bbq. again and see if that straightens it out. thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> yeah now that you said that, that's seems to be when the problem started, when I changed from pitboss bbq. pellets to hickory, the first couple times I used it they're were no problems with temps, i'll have to get a bag of bbq. again and see if that straightens it out. thanks




Don't use those pellets in your back yard. They stink when they burn!!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't use those pellets in your back yard. They stink when they burn!!!
> 
> Bear


maybe they'll keep the deer way, at least the ones I don't shoot!!


----------



## Little-m (Sep 25, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> ok I spoke to soon, I bumped it up to 200 about 1 1/2 hours ago, now it's holding steady at 235-240, so I called pitboss and they tell me that's normal (20-40 degree) difference. I told them this isn't normal, now they tell me to take the heat defuser out and that should help, does this sound right to you guys, sure sounds like pitboss don't like to be bothered!!  thanks



I had the same issue as you with my 700 which I have now.  I removed the temp probe protector and things started working as they should.  It's been off since.  2 screws and it comes off.  Just watch how you put your grills in after cleaning.  You do not want the grill touching the probe as you will get really wild temp readings.

Mark


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2019)

Little-m said:


> I had the same issue as you with my 700 which I have now.  I removed the temp probe protector and things started working as they should.  It's been off since.  2 screws and it comes off.  Just watch how you put your grills in after cleaning.  You do not want the grill touching the probe as you will get really wild temp readings.
> 
> Mark


thanks, it's worth a shot


----------



## Little-m (Sep 26, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> thanks, it's worth a shot



Let us know how it works out.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 2, 2019)

Little-m said:


> I had the same issue as you with my 700 which I have now.  I removed the temp probe protector and things started working as they should.  It's been off since.  2 screws and it comes off.  Just watch how you put your grills in after cleaning.  You do not want the grill touching the probe as you will get really wild temp readings.
> 
> Mark


ok had some time today so I took off the probe protector to see what happens, nope that wasn't it same issue, so I took pics of pitboss temps and the inkbird temps and sent them to pit boss, they are sending me a new control board and temp probes, should add after starting like they said I set it to 300 degrees. the top temp on the inkbird is at grill level, the lower temp I put the probe next to the pitboss probe.  thanks


----------



## Little-m (Oct 2, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> ok had some time today so I took off the probe protector to see what happens, nope that wasn't it same issue, so I took pics of pitboss temps and the inkbird temps and sent them to pit boss, they are sending me a new control board and temp probes, should add after starting like they said I set it to 300 degrees. the top temp on the inkbird is at grill level, the lower temp I put the probe next to the pitboss probe.  thanks



Hm, well, at least you tried.  That is a fancy looking controller.  Personally I would target the probe first to see if that is the issue.  If so, then you have a backup controller for the future.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 2, 2019)

Little-m said:


> Hm, well, at least you tried.  That is a fancy looking controller.  Personally I would target the probe first to see if that is the issue.  If so, then you have a backup controller for the future.


yeah that's what I was thinking, either way I think I have to take out the control board to hook up the new probe.  thanks


----------



## Little-m (Oct 2, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> yeah that's what I was thinking, either way I think I have to take out the control board to hook up the new probe.  thanks



Yes, you do.  You will need to pull the bottom off and cut the plastic tie wraps - they wrap the wiring pretty tight.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 2, 2019)

Little-m said:


> Yes, you do.  You will need to pull the bottom off and cut the plastic tie wraps - they wrap the wiring pretty tight.


ok thanks


----------

